# SOOOOOO Fussy!



## Candy (Dec 23, 2009)

Koda is a 1 year old male. He seems to hate his dog food no matter what I change him to. He LOVES green vegies and he'll eat brussel sprouts and broccoli all day if I let him. He likes other green veggies like peas. If I mix in carrots he spits all of the carrots on the floor LOL!

Sometimes he'll eat hamburger meat but mostly everything I give him he sniffs, takes a step back, sits and stares at me like I'm nuts.

TREATS! I give them sparingly... but no matter the type he'll eat them too.

I've tried different tactics and nothing works. He actually starves himself if I have nothing but the dog food down. I was told "after a while he WILL eat" but he doesn't. Any tactics or foods?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A healthy dog should not starve themselves. First rule out any medical condition. 

When you say nothing works, what have you tried? 

Dogs thrive on routine. Meal times without treat in between or use the meals as treats (training session for breakfast, same for dinner). It is fine to feed canned food or add in some veggies to the meal. Veggies are a healthy treat. 

Diet can also contribute to urinary crystals...your dog's unbalanced diet could play a part in his illness. You should discuss this with your vet.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Queso does not like carrots either. Unless they are cooked with pot roast!

When she's being picky, we add some low-sodium organic chicken broth 
to her food and make it really soupy, like a stew. 

Good luck with your baby


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, I got some good advice on here, too that sometimes when it seems like they are not eating,
it is because they are eating their poop. It's really common.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Raine's a fussy eater too. Nibbling and toying with her food. Most times, she just lied down and not interested. Since we switched to Acana Grasslands a month ago, she's been much better. It takes a bit of time to get her started to eat (tossing a kibble or two on the floor or touching it to her lips) but once she starts, she usually finishes it. We've tried many food before and this seems to be the only one she likes (so far). Oh, and she doesn't like veggies treats either.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

since he loves green veggies, why don't you try mixing in the green veggies with the dog food to entice him? 

remy used to be a picky eater but now i mix in S&C with his kibbles and he gobbles it up.

good luck!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

One of my girls would get tired of kibble easily leading to frequent changes and the hassle that went with that. Since I changed to a raw diet (Paw Naturaw), the food is gone in seconds and the bowl is always spotless afterward. My other girl did take a couple of days to get used to it but now she can't get enough either. They have been on this diet for almost a year and they still go crazy over it.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Be careful with too much broccoli and brussell sprouts. Can lower thyroid function.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Jan 1 2010, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868889


> Be careful with too much broccoli and brussell sprouts. Can lower thyroid function.[/B]


Good to know. Ours get gassy tummy if I give them raw broccoli stems. Cooked ones are okay.


----------

